# Opinions on this breeder please..



## hmmiller05 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello all, 
I am new to the forum and am looking to get a gsd pup in the near future. I've been browsing these forums for the last few weeks and there is a lot of great information on here so I was wondering if I could seek some advice on a breeder I have been looking at. The kennel is Kaykohl Land GSD. 

German Shepherd Puppies German Shepherd Puppy Breeders German Shepherd Puppies For Sale

I am looking for a male or female GSD pup with German show lines. I would like a companion puppy for me and my year old Australian shepherd with medium energy and a great personality (obviously ). I am partial to the black and red pigments. Anyways, any information you could give me about this breeder would be greatly appreciated. Also, any suggestions on alternate breeders, especially if they are in driving distance of Kansas, would be greatly appreciated! My only constraint is price. I am in college so I am limited to spending, at the most, $2000. 

Thank you so much for your help and I can't wait to join some of these discussions as an owner!!!


----------



## Gohawks7 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a Kaykohl Land dog from Farrah and he is wonderful! I don't think you would go wrong with one of her pups! He is from Xilly Von Kaykohl Land and Aaron Vom Fuchsbachtal!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They look like good breeders to me


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like people like them. What were you looking for in a puppy and why did YOU select this breeder?


----------



## hmmiller05 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies! 

I am looking for solid temperament, beautiful structure, and a breeder that really really cares about her dogs. I could probably go on for days about certain characteristics about this and that but Im not really sure where to start. I chose this breeder for various reasons. Please understand that I am new to German Shepherds, although I have done a LOT of research and reading on here as well. My first impression of her dogs was that they are beautiful. I love love love that rich red pigment that many of them have. As I became more familiar with her website, I was impressed by her various articles and information she provided. She seems very knowledgeable. She does extensive hip testing and claims her percentage for faulty hips is .04%. What really sold me on her program, however, were the huge amounts of customer testimonials, many who seemed supremely satisfied with their dogs. Basically, Im decided that its a go but I guess I just wanted some reassurance. We are so so excited. I cannot wait to bring a new baby home!! Thanks again!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well then, Congrats!!!!!! We wanna see pictures and we will help you as much as possible. Let us know if you need anything else!


----------



## Gohawks7 (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats! You will love the on/off switch of the Kaykohl Land dogs!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know much about breeders but they seem reputable.The dogs are beautiful no doubt.


----------



## wessongsd (Apr 6, 2011)

*Kaykohl*

lets start this right!

Everything the website says is absolutely true about the dogs and Farrah herself!

Farrah is amazingly dedicated to her breeding, buy a pup and within 72 hours you will see an amazing difference. 
my pup @ 8 weeks knew sit come crate trained and virtually house broken. we had him bell trained at our front door within 36 hours.
intelligence: i have had other gsds 
schutzhund training and so forth. i have never seen a more driven to please adept at picking up any command or insinuation i give. 
on/off switch: the truth is farrah doesnt mispeak here it is on and off with her dogs. amazing drive that can be shut off to simply just be your toe warmer for hours on end. 
further proof i know what im talking about my father has purchased a pup from farrah within 6 weeks of getting mine. Mika is a beautiful example of the female side of farrahs breeding.
my pup wesson (also his litter name) is everything anyone could ever need in a dog. 

Adam

link for my blood lines 
http://www.klgsd.com/NazarethXoXo2010.htm


----------



## jhu187 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi MaggieRoseLee. Your dog looks like it's smiling in the picture!! How adorable!! Every time my Ruger sees me with a camera, he turns his head or blinks! I'm either terrible at taking pics, or he is camera shy. I think I'll stick with him being camera shy!! LOL


----------



## superdad88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you guys notice this topic is almost a year old? LOL LOL


----------

